# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  hi

## ai djali ...

pershendetje jam ai djali... vij nga gr dhe ju pershendes

----------


## Busy Girl

ckemi jam kjo goca  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  ti a po vje a po shkru se spo te marrim vesh???

----------


## ai djali ...

> ckemi jam kjo goca   ti a po vje a po shkru se spo te marrim vesh???


ne gjuhen shqipe paske pasnote te dobet ,un them vij nga greqia e ju pershendes  ,ku eshte pjesa e pa kuptushme ktu ?

----------

luljeta luli (22-09-2015)

----------


## ermela sweet

haahahha pershendetje ai djali... mos ja ve re busy-t se kshu esht kjo grifsh e keqe :P 

shtirge te du fort ee e di ti qelpsin e keqe,oj e pret cunin me komet e para ahahah

----------


## ermela sweet

gzuar bajramin meqe ra fjala

----------


## ai djali ...

festen tuaj gezuar ama ti mos i vej faj buss-t sepse as vete sna i urove mireseardhjen  gjithsesi ok mire se te gjej

----------


## pranvera bica

Mire se erdhe Ai djali! Ketu eshte me mire se ne Greqi!Teta!

----------


## ai djali ...

> Mire se erdhe Ai djali! Ketu eshte me mire se ne Greqi!Teta!


flm Pranvera Bica se vej ne dyshim qe ne korcen time eshte me mire por ktej nga themi ne kemi punet keshtu qe ne korce vijme per qef

----------

pranvera bica (25-09-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Mire se vjen ti djali ...kalofsh super kendshem ktu .
Ky djali prezantimit je dhe ne foto ? :perqeshje:  
Shaka ...je kush je kenaqesi qe ndan momente me ne welcoome . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> flm Pranvera Bica se vej ne dyshim qe ne korcen time eshte me mire por ktej nga themi ne kemi punet keshtu qe ne korce vijme per qef


Uuuuuu qenkemi nga nje qytet...ai djali tani ku je ketu per qef apo aty per pune? :debora:

----------


## Busy Girl

> haahahha pershendetje ai djali... mos ja ve re busy-t se kshu esht kjo grifsh e keqe :P  
> 
> shtirge te du fort ee e di ti qelpsin e keqe,oj e pret cunin me komet e para ahahah


Hahahahah dhicka ime sa e mire jeeeee :djall i nevrikosur: 




> ne gjuhen shqipe paske pasnote te dobet ,un them vij nga greqia e ju pershendes  ,ku eshte pjesa e pa kuptushme ktu ?


heeee tani mos u merzit tani ju qe na vini anej nga greqia shani shaka juuu mo



> festen tuaj gezuar ama ti mos i vej faj buss-t sepse as vete sna i urove mireseardhjen  gjithsesi ok mire se te gjej


le te ma vej fajin tja jap leshin te dora haha mirseerdhe moree

----------


## ai djali ...

> Uuuuuu qenkemi nga nje qytet...ai djali tani ku je ketu per qef apo aty per pune?


epo cte bejme pranvera jeta keshtu e ka

----------


## ai djali ...

> Hahahahah dhicka ime sa e mire jeeeee
> 
> 
> heeee tani mos u merzit tani ju qe na vini anej nga greqia shani shaka juuu mo
> 
> 
> le te ma vej fajin tja jap leshin te dora haha mirseerdhe moree


mire se te gjej hajd se shaka bera ,klm

----------


## ai djali ...

> Mire se vjen ti djali ...kalofsh super kendshem ktu .
> Ky djali prezantimit je dhe ne foto ? 
> Shaka ...je kush je kenaqesi qe ndan momente me ne welcoome .


pershendetje lulke  mire se ju gjej dhe flm

----------


## Busy Girl

e mir he ca na ke sjell meqe vjen nga gr ?????

----------


## ai djali ...

> e mir he ca na ke sjell meqe vjen nga gr ?????


hhmm smeshkoi mendja haha duhet te kishe porosit dicka ,gjithsesi nje cokollate lacta te embelsohesh

----------


## Busy Girl

ahaaaaaaaaaa jooo se shnoshemi e sna ze dera forumit  :ngerdheshje:  shiko noi gjo tjeter hahah

----------


## ai djali ...

beje porosine bussy

----------


## Busy Girl

karkaleca crudo me salce borziloku  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ai djali ...

> karkaleca crudo me salce borziloku


u tha u be ,po ndonje shishe vere te sjell?

----------

